# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Create a poll

## fabio p

Hi guys,
I would like to start a poll in the challenge suggestion forum, but when I check the "create a poll" box, I just can't see how to insert anything like "yes" or "no".
Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong?
Thanks!

----------


## - Max -

When you create a poll, you have some text windows options you have to fill in. For instance, with "yes" and "no", or anything you want.

----------


## fabio p

When I check the poll box, I have no text windows...maybe I should "submit" and then the text windows appears? Or this text windows is somewhere I can't spot...or is a browser problem, maybe? 
Anyway Thanks.

----------


## Azélor

You can create a poll when you open a topic but you need to create it before you can fill the options. Or you can create the poll afterward by selecting ''thread tool''  (top of first thread message) and then ''add a poll''.

----------


## mthomas768

I'm fairly sure vBulletin has you create the poll after you've made your post.

----------


## fabio p

Thank you guys, I tried and realized you have your text windows appear after "submitting" (I was searching for the window before submitting).
Now I can start my nice polls  :Razz:

----------

